

The most interesting YC W12 startups - Xconomy's take - waderoush
http://www.xconomy.com/san-francisco/2012/03/28/the-most-interesting-y-combinator-winter-2012-startups/

======
fuzzythinker
Wow, matterport looks really neat. I was researching on doing something
similar using camera/phones from multiple view geometry when I was working on
my webGL interactive 3D environment.

